# Huntsman with egg sac and spiderlings :)



## orionmystery (Jan 8, 2012)

Mommy huntsman spider....first one was with egg sac. Another one with spiderlings. 

You can see from inside the crack that the spiderlings were about the emerge!








Mommy with her cute bunch of spiderlings. More of them on the underside of the leaf. They were too shy!




Oops, i am late. Now where's mom and my brothers and sisters?




John, Jim, Julie..and you there..argh..i forgot your name. Anyway, quit running around, I've got only eight eyes you know, can't keep track of all of you!




More tropical spiders here if you're interested


----------



## PhotoTish (Jan 8, 2012)

Interesting set of photos but ... spiders ... OMG!!!


----------



## jriepe (Jan 8, 2012)

Kurt, I love your macro shots and I find spiders very interesting.  I also shoot a lot of spiders.  Isn't the Huntsman venomous?

Jerry


----------



## KristerP (Jan 8, 2012)

I love this shots - very nice indeed !


----------



## iresq (Jan 8, 2012)

Very cool, and your 8 eye comment would have made me spit out coffee if I had a mouthful.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Lovely! Really a nice find, too!


----------



## Fishkon (Jan 8, 2012)

Great set.


----------



## Montreal (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice photos but I can't stand the things... The little ones are cute though!


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 9, 2012)

PhotoTish said:


> Interesting set of photos but ... spiders ... OMG!!!


 


jriepe said:


> Kurt, I love your macro shots and I find spiders very interesting.  I also shoot a lot of spiders.  Isn't the Huntsman venomous?
> 
> Jerry


 


KristerP said:


> I love this shots - very nice indeed !


 


iresq said:


> Very cool, and your 8 eye comment would have made me spit out coffee if I had a mouthful.


 


cgipson1 said:


> Lovely! Really a nice find, too!


 


Fishkon said:


> Great set.


 


Montreal said:


> Very nice photos but I can't stand the things... The little ones are cute though!



Thanks for looking and commenting, PhotoTish, Jerry, Krister, iresq, Charlie, Fishkon, Montreal!


----------

